

Lightview - The jQuery Lightbox - staaky
http://projects.nickstakenburg.com/lightview

======
jqueryin
Looks great.

I noticed from your domain you link to an old version for Prototype and
Scriptaculous. The newer project page design is much cleaner and less
distracting. It was hard for me to see the link to "A new (jQuery based)
version of this script is available" from your old design. The yellow gets
lost in the sea of colors below it. I almost commented on you not having a
link, but I just couldn't find it.

Also, just wanted to point out a fatal error on your site:

    
    
        Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 5 seconds exceeded in C:\domains\nickstakenburg.com\subdomeinen\projects\library\Zend\Filter\PregReplace.php on line 25

------
r00fus
Looks great.

Does it do inline pdf? I know that I had to hack fancybox to get pdf rendering
to work properly (ie, loading the browser plugin within frame).

------
brianbreslin
Very nice looking! I didn't look at the code, but am still going to say nice
job. thanks for sharing with us.

------
zalew
what exactly are the differences between this and jquery lightbox?

